#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-18
<ievans3024> may not be the place to ask, but anybody on here have experience getting X to work in arch-based distros?
<ievans3024> this is the one place where i fail every time
<bkerensa> ni ni
<ievans3024> well, i got X up and running but now nobody can log in
<ievans3024> i'll figure it out
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-19
<bkerensa> valorie: Ubuntu Oregon is teaming up with Debian for a event on the weekend of Dec 3/4 if anyone in WA is interested.... It will be a Debian/Ubuntu Local Jam
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> just have anyone interested in coming ping me directly until we do our coordinated announcement early next week :D
<valorie> that sounds awesome
<valorie> I'll see what's on the calendar -- I know I have to take my dad to a couple of doctor's appts
<valorie> but I would so LOVE to come down
<valorie> and get away from here!
<valorie> lol
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah I'm stoked to learn about packaging not that I want to ever be a Ubuntu Dev but I would like to package some stuff up :D
<valorie> packagers rock -- they give us our distro, basically
<valorie> I love our kubuntu team 
<valorie> ok, off to dinner
<dougpiston> to funny, hello androidbruce 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-13
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-14
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-15
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-16
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-17
<savedjuli> hi
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-18
<savedjuli> hi
<Stragetos> Heya hiya.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-11-13
<cj> I like you very quiet people, you know.
<cj> I'm in the sitty!
<cj> https://wp.colliertech.org/~cjac/tmp/IMG_20141113_103854.jpg
 * valorie is at USENIX
<valorie> KDE booth
<valorie> rather fun, and the food is pretty good, and free
<valorie> ha, you are close
<valorie> we're at the sheraton
<cj> should I wander by?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-11-14
<cj> looks like there's a thing at the EMP after work..
<valorie> hey CJ, had to shut down earlier
<valorie> they closed the expo at 2 and we broke down the booth and left
 * valorie is back home, thankfully in the light and heat
<cj> you back again today?
<cj> I decided to go home and sleep instead of partying my head off.  The rock start lifestyle is really not for me ;-)
<valorie> cj: no, the expo was only for those two days
<valorie> I'm no sysadmin, not interested in paying for most of those sessions
